# Used Jet JTAS-10-1



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,

Found a posting on CL for a 1995 Jet JTAS-10-1 for $1000. Looks like its in really nice shape. Its got a 52" table with biesemeyer fence, mobile base, and router mount.

Is this a good price on this age saw? Anything specific I should look for if/when I go look at it to be sure its in good shape?

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a great deal IMO. It's likely right tilt, there's no warranty, and no riving knife. The mobile base and router table are nice to have, but wouldn't motivate me to overpay by ~ $250-$300. In comparison, you can get a new Grizzly G1023RL for < $1300 shipped….warranty, riving knife, left tilt. You can get one with a router table for ~ $1500 shipped… both of those just seem like better overall value to me.


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering about the riving knife. The ad says it has one, but when did they start putting them on saws?

I've been holding out for a sawstop, but I dont have $3k right now, and my old contractor saw is not going to last much longer (motor smokes).

I really havent researched any saws other than the sawstop… what are the major differences between a $1300 G0123RL and a new Jet XACTA for $2500 or a powermatic for $3k? I guess i thought the motor was the major cost driver, but theyre all similar motors at 3HP, 220V.

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> The ad says it has one, but when did they start putting them on saws?
> 
> .... what are the major differences between a $1300 G0123RL and a new Jet XACTA for $2500 or a powermatic for $3k? I guess i thought the motor was the major cost driver, but theyre all similar motors at 3HP, 220V.
> 
> ...


IIRC, the UL started requiring riving knives in 2008 or 2009, to get UL approval. The old Jet would have a traditional splitter.

Jet and Grizzly are both Asian made imports….IMHO overall quality isn't vastly different, with a slight edge going to Jet. In many cases over the years comparable models from the two brands have come from the same plant. Grizzly is a direct importer, Jet has a full network of dealers. Dealer support and longer warranty make up much of the cost difference. If you're willing to be your own middleman, Grizzly can make a lot of sense. The Grizzly cabinet saws are pretty well proven and have a large following.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Jet cabinet saw I bought about 30 years ago. it is a great saw; runs like when it ws new.Mine was made in Taiwan which is better than one made in China. With my experience with the Jet, I would place it better than a new Grizzly. The Biesemeyer fence is a definite plus. I would buy it without hesitation. Check it out first.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to agree with Knotscott. $1000 is too much for a used saw. I will tell you having a 52" table with a router mount (lift) is awesome. I have an older Jet with this kind of setup. I built a router fence which I attach to the table saw fence when I want to use my router.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*Old Jet:*









*Old Grizzly G1023:*









*New Grizzly G1023RL:*


----------

